
China Is Building a Robot Army of Model Workers - aburan28
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601215/china-is-building-a-robot-army-of-model-workers/
======
vivekd
>Wages in Shanghai have more than doubled in the past seven years, and the
company that owns the factory, Cambridge Industries Group, faces fierce
competition from increasingly high-tech operations in Germany, Japan, and the
United States.

It seems we found a solution to the fabled race to the bottom that
globalization was supposed to bring. Instead of competing through reduced
wages and lax environmental standards, it seems that technology is the main
arena of competition with technologically advanced nations being able to edge
out those with lower wages. . .

Now we just need a solution for the massive unemployment this may produce.

~~~
Fricken
It won't produce massive unemployment, we still have yet to conquest the
universe. Even with the help of machines, there's lots of work to be done. If
you feel otherwise you're just not thinking big enough. Or else machines
really will become better generalists than humans, but after that we simply
won't be in Kansas anymore and all conventional economic arguments become
moot.

